# Bumble foot in hamsters?



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry, I know this has nothing to do with mice, but we've got a problem at the pet store. One of our hammies looks like he has a tiny bit of bumblefoot on one of his hind feet. The pad of his foot is fat and there is a little sore in the middle. I've seen bumblefoot before and this looks like it, but what should we do about it? I've never dealt with it in hamsters before. It doesn't look too bad, and we can't really afford the vet right now (just had our store pet, an english lop rabbit, into the vet). Anything in particular we can do, or should we just keep it clean and keep all his toys and whatnot soft?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

ideally the "sore" needs to be drained and dressed daily and anti biotics given to counteract secondary infection.

it can takes ages to clear up and is often fatal due to complications caused by infections, once the infection has moved into the blood stream it will take hold pretty sharpish.


----------

